# Spring!!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

will officially arrive in Mexico at 23:14 hours tonight, or in less than an hour. How are you planning to celebrate?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> will officially arrive in Mexico at 23:14 hours tonight, or in less than an hour. How are you planning to celebrate?


Well here in Baltimore I am celebrating by saying this is the fourth to last day of my working career, the buyer comes to take possession of my business assets and I will be officially retired as of Friday night.

I call that what Spring is: a rebirth, a new chapter or life and a great beginning. I'll celebrate this weekend, then go down to Ajijic the first week in April and celebrate some more!

Yes, the Spring is a rebirth!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Well here in Baltimore I am celebrating by saying this is the fourth to last day of my working career, the buyer comes to take possession of my business assets and I will be officially retired as of Friday night.
> 
> I call that what Spring is: a rebirth, a new chapter or life and a great beginning. I'll celebrate this weekend, then go down to Ajijic the first week in April and celebrate some more!
> 
> Yes, the Spring is a rebirth!


That is an amazing way to celebrate!

For some reason, up here in the frozen north, we didn't get much frozen this winter.

We celebrated the entirely unusual weather in the upper 70's this w/e by putting the cool weather crops, that would normally wait till mid April, in the garden.

Lettuce, chard, radishes, YUM.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Well here in Baltimore I am celebrating by saying this is the fourth to last day of my working career, the buyer comes to take possession of my business assets and I will be officially retired as of Friday night.
> 
> I call that what Spring is: a rebirth, a new chapter or life and a great beginning. I'll celebrate this weekend, then go down to Ajijic the first week in April and celebrate some more!
> 
> Yes, the Spring is a rebirth!


Congratulations !

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

¡ Felicidades ! It must be very exciting to look forward to retirement in just a few days, but I can't remember back that far.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Well here in Baltimore I am celebrating by saying this is the fourth to last day of my working career, the buyer comes to take possession of my business assets and I will be officially retired as of Friday night.
> 
> I call that what Spring is: a rebirth, a new chapter or life and a great beginning. I'll celebrate this weekend, then go down to Ajijic the first week in April and celebrate some more!
> 
> Yes, the Spring is a rebirth!


Congratulations on your imminent retirement! I wish I could be part of the welcoming committee to greet you on your arrival in Mexico in April, but Mexico City is kind of far from Ajijic.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Well here in Baltimore I am celebrating by saying this is the fourth to last day of my working career, the buyer comes to take possession of my business assets and I will be officially retired as of Friday night.
> 
> I call that what Spring is: a rebirth, a new chapter or life and a great beginning. I'll celebrate this weekend, then go down to Ajijic the first week in April and celebrate some more!
> 
> Yes, the Spring is a rebirth!


Having retired only a couple of years ago I can relate to the joy you will be feeling.

You will soon get used to it and all the more so when you make the move to Mexico.

One of the funniest things that happened to me when I retired was that I would look at the calendar and say to wife: "Guess what? This next weekend we get to enjoy a long weekend." She would remind me: "Sweetheart, every weekend is now a long weekend." Didn't take any time at all for my body to enjoy but it took a bit longer for my mind to catch up.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

THANK Y'ALL for your good wishes! 

Unfortunately for y'all I'll have more time to spread my fertilizantes de toro thru the Forum! 

Sincerely, you guyz have become friends and I look forward to the experience.

Like most people I know, I've been working since I was 12 - not working is really going to be a new thing.


----------

